
My Favorite Product from CES is a Ford - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/92455/my-favorite-product-ces-a-ford
======
chrisa
Here’s more information about the "tool tracking" RFID reader from the company
that makes them: [http://www.thingmagic.com/applications-overview/toollink-
by-...](http://www.thingmagic.com/applications-overview/toollink-by-
dewalt/8-applications/40-toollink-by-dewalt%20class=home_splitcol_module)

(I work with ThingMagic’s other readers, but haven’t gotten the chance to try
that one yet)

------
shpxnvz
Apart from the tool tracking, there's doesn't appear to be anything it can do
that a regular laptop with 3G connection can't do better (and cheaper). And
since their liability concerns mean that it's inaccessible while driving, the
guy in the passenger seat can't do any work while traveling between sites,
while he could with a laptop.

~~~
lallysingh
A truck's harder to lose or steal than a laptop, and it won't run out of
charge in 3 hrs. And as a part of a truck, there are more financing options
available.

Also, there's now plenty of space in the passenger. Even for a laptop.

------
jcnnghm
At one point I was customizing software for contractors, and they would all
inevitably ask about getting computers in their trucks. As long as it is easy
to use, it should sell extremely well in that niche.

